# Preliminary speaker list



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Whats the location this year?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

ken rice said:


> Whats the location this year?


St. Louis.
Click on the link for more details:
http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------

